# IBS and college social life



## Dolphin97 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I've had IBS for almost 2 years now and it started when I was 16. It's been a horrible 2 years, I've drifted from my friends and haven't achieved the goals I hoped to, I've become more socially awkward (pretty hard to be confident if you pass gas next to someone every time), and I feel out of control of my body and depressed.

I started college this year and I live in an apartment with 4 others of my age. It's so difficult for me to socialize with my housemates, mainly because of the IBS. Right now I'm sitting in my room, feeling sick as my symptoms were quite bad this morning. One day I heard a housemate saying "Ugh that smells AWFUL" because I had used the bathroom. I'm really conscious of trying to cover up bad smells every time I use the bathroom, so I spray air freshener after I go. It's a nightmare because I still can't tell if it smells bad in the corridor.

I feel down a lot of the time because I'm unwell and just feel disgusting. I don't want to show this side to my housemates so I keep my distance. One housemate was nasty to me because she thought I was very quiet but I can't tell her why I am like this - she gossips about everything and she's just not nice at all. I used to be so outgoing but I've lost it - I feel like I'm missing out on the fun of my teenage years.

I would love to have fun with the other housemates but it just causes to much anxiety to stay in a room with people and chill. IBS is also holding me back in other areas - I've been skipping classes because I was passing gas and feeling sick, I decided I couldn't go on a trip to Spain with my language society because I'd stink up the bathroom in the hostel. My dream used to be to live and work abroad during the summer but I don't feel it's worth the hassle anymore. I'm miserable and feel like I can't enjoy college with this horrible illness.


----------



## Zoe May Fildes (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am still learning and adapting my life style to try ease my symptoms so I cannot give you advice about that. But what I do want to say is that don't let IBS stop you.. I have IBS and am still trying to gain control back of my life, however I decided that I wasn't going to let it define me. So I moved to Spain like I always dreamed of. Not going to lie the first few months was hell on earth because I had to hide, made sure I never eat when i would be near people soon after and struggled massively. But then I told my roommate about my allergies (non ibs related, I am cursed with food) and she was really understanding, so then I mentioned IBS and now I am so glad I did, they are really supportive and although I didn't go too much into the symptoms details it does help them understand why I'll be ok one minute and the next feel like shit.I was able to join them when they where having meals with friends because they make sure I have something I can eat. And yes my relationship with food is often the main jokes when we are around food but its much better than suffering I silence.

So my advice, talk to some one it doesn't have to be a roommate and don't give up on your dreams.


----------

